# Nigerian dwarf down, blood red around iris



## Trevor Hiebing (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I have a Nigerian dwarf doe that is almost 2 years old.  She kidded about 9 months ago and I got her about three months ago. Almost one week ago I went into the barn and she was standing in a bucket and seemed lost, shaking.  I got her out of the bucket(1gallon pail) and she was leaning against the wall with her head.  She could not stand on her own.  If I pulled her away from the wall she started to do a uturn with her head and could not stand.  I laid her down and called a vet.  For the next 6 days I have been administering penicillin and b12 complex, treating as if it were listeria per vet request.  
The day of the incident I noticed her eye, the side she turns to, had a hemorrhage.  I have been keeping an eye on it and it has clouded over and now has a blood red ring around the iris.  I have no idea what it is. My lady still can't stand and seems to be making the worlds slowest comeback, but this eye thing is really bugging me, like this is the cause of the entire issue.  Any ideas??  I attached one picture of the good eye and two pictures of the bad eye


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 12, 2018)

First, greetings and welcome to BYH. I'm sorry you are experiencing this problem with your goat but I'm glad that you've joined us. We do have some very experienced goat owners here and I will tag a few here directly. I am a novice with no experience in what you are dealing with.

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html    GOAT POLIO OR LISTERIOSIS?
www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/U/UNP-0065/UNP-0065.pdf      Polioencephalomalacia (Goat Polio)

@Goat Whisperer @babsbag @frustratedearthmother @Southern by choice @ragdollcatlady   Many others

I hope your doe recovers and please keep us in mind for updates as things progress. Please browse around and make yourself at home.


----------



## Trevor Hiebing (Jan 12, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> First, greetings and welcome to BYH. I'm sorry you are experiencing this problem with your goat but I'm glad that you've joined us. We do have some very experienced goat owners here and I will tag a few here directly. I am a novice with no experience in what you are dealing with.
> 
> http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html    GOAT POLIO OR LISTERIOSIS?
> www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/U/UNP-0065/UNP-0065.pdf      Polioencephalomalacia (Goat Polio)
> ...



I have been going through posts on this site since the issue started and figured I should finally join and post.  I really appreciate all of the help and the links you have provided. 

 After all of the research I have done I would have to say it was listeria and not polio. There was a fever and thiamine hasn't done anything to make a speedy recovery as some people say happen.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 12, 2018)

I hope she gets better. Listeria can cause blindness and while I haven't never had to deal with this disease that would be what I would suspect. My understanding is that they can recover their sight so hopefully that is the case.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 13, 2018)

I would definitely consult with your veterinarian.
Eye issues are sometimes simple, sometimes not.

As far as treatment with Listeria, did your vet give you and dexamethisone? It is RX only. It is really key in reducing the inflammation.  
We didn't have clouded eye with Listeria but the goat was "blind" until she got better. 

I know this isn't much help. 

Sure hope she recovers and quickly!


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hello . 
I hope you are fine now.
I had the same situation in the past, I will explain the treatment to you and I hope to benefit you with your goat treatment.

1 - clean the eye infected with liquid disinfectant such as boric acid 2% or a solution of warm saline to remove the secretions of pustules collected in the eye.

2. Use of strong and rapid antibiotic (based on the results of the sensitivity test) or a long-acting antibiotic, either by placing them like Tiramisin or Gentamicin twice daily for three days, and by drip three times a day for three days or as per case such as a Neomycin, in addition to the use of antibiotics for injections for 3-5 days in some severe cases.

It is recommended that antibiotics or dexamethisone derivatives should not be used in cases of fungal infections and that antifungal agents should be used.

Give vitamin(AD3 E) with treatment

Finally, I explain and know diseases from experience with goats, sheep and cattle. This is why you should consult your veterinarian if you find him.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 13, 2018)

As the others said- talk to your vet. Eye issues take time to heal. The PenG should be help a little, but it takes time.
Whenever we had an eye issues (thorns/brambles mostly) we never saw improvement until the course was finished, and even then it might take months to look "normal". Is she was wobbly/unable to stand she very well could have poked it on something.
Thankfully we never dealt with the eye issue they can get from listeria. It can be hard to tell if it was from the listeria itself or if the goat injured it while trying to fight off the listeria.

Congratulations on pulling your girl through! It is not easy and she is lucky to have you! Depending on the severity, listeria can take a very long time to recover from. Some goats are permanently damaged, but I think your girl will do just fine once she gets past these last issues.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 13, 2018)

Sorry to chime in late.... How is she doing now? 

I can't offer advice on treating listeria specifically, but Dex is an important part of reducing inflammation in addition to antibiotics for infection. Injuries to eyes benefit from antibiotic ointments applied directly, so hopefully your vet can hook you up with something appropriate if it looks like an injury.The globe of her eye does not look smooth in the pic, is it rough like it has an actual ulcer, or is it just the pic? For eye injuries, sometimes, the body is able to build blood vessels over the actual eye and repair itself, but not being very vascular to start with, this takes a really long time.


----------

